# how to download w3school



## anilmail17 (Jan 17, 2007)

i am a great fan of w3schools and i want to download complete web site and want to create a single *.chm or any webarchive. is there any way for it?


----------



## 24online (Jan 18, 2007)

webzip and offline broser... both r good..

*www.metaproducts.com/mp/Portable_Offline_Browser.htm
*www.spidersoft.com/


----------



## santhosh adithya (Aug 19, 2009)

anilmail17 said:


> i am a great fan of w3schools and i want to download complete web site and want to create a single *.chm or any webarchive. is there any way for it?




please send me the link of downloading w3schools toi santhosh.adithya@gmail.com


----------

